# Biggest fish 10 gal



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

What is the biggest fish i can have in a 10 gallon tank?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Probably nothing longer than 2 or 3 inches. Mosquito rasboras are good (schooling fish). Honey gourami are also good for a 10 gal. Really not too many things are suited for a 10 gal. A few guppies can be kept in one. Generally if you want big fish, get a huge tank. 10 gal tanks are the smallest I keep because so little is truly suited for them.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

+1 to koimaiden. There really isnt much that can go in a 10g that gets big.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

+2 to what is said. I have a Dwarf Neon Grouami that I had in a 10g tank, he was so much more happy when I switched him to the 29g community though. I wouldn't put fish that grow more than 2" in a 10g tank, as most of them need groups of 5.


----------



## VikingPrincess (Aug 26, 2011)

Guppies are good for a 10 gallon, as long as you just have one sex (either males or females)...they breed like crazy and you wouldn't wanna be overrun.


----------

